# A great alternative french aires book



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 8, 2019)

Just bought this map book off eBay and find it very easy to use with plenty details and prices of aires and campsites in France


----------



## CarlandHels (Feb 8, 2019)

helen262 said:


> Just bought this map book off eBay and find it very easy to use with plenty details and prices of aires and campsites in FranceView attachment 69697 View attachment 69698 View attachment 69699



Not found one for the UK then?? There's a surprise!!!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 8, 2019)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Not found one for the UK then?? There's a surprise!!!



It’s on a post it note somewhere


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 8, 2019)

No good for me it’s in French! Wife would manage ok with it.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 8, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> No good for me it’s in French! Wife would manage ok with it.



I don’t do french but it is in symbols so easy to work out


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 8, 2019)

We did france last October using the aires book I bought north and south, but my map book was 11 years out of date, but Ron has his sat nav why did we need a map ( we ended up driving through a vine field in the dark) and I saw this map book but he would not buy one - am buying one if we go again you better believe.  :camper:   We did enjoy the trip, but beware with the aires book - a lot of the aires are no longer open as we discovered.


----------



## colinm (Feb 8, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> No good for me it’s in French! Wife would manage ok with it.


One of the best apps on my phone, MS Translator, don't need it for French, but got plenty of use in Netherlands and Germany, point camera at a sign or page and it 'overwrites' in English.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 8, 2019)

Or for Android use Google Translate ...


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks a good book to have onboard, C’est combian?

Oh sorry ,just found it.

£20 from Vicarius Books.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 9, 2019)

RoaminRog said:


> Looks a good book to have onboard, C’est combian?
> 
> Oh sorry ,just found it.
> 
> £20 from Vicarius Books.



Only £14 from eBay just type in France camping car


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 9, 2019)

Be aware;
As someone who doesn't understand anything technical,  I bought another aire book to complement the one I had. Used it one day and found myself in the middle of nowhere.  So I checked with an aire that was in both books, two completely different sat nav directives. Didn't know that there were different coordinates,  didn't say anything in the book. 
Still don't understand. :help:


----------



## colinm (Feb 9, 2019)

Not having a view of your different aires books it's hard to say, but it could either be a mistake, or the fact that latitude and longitude can be in degrees, minutes, and seconds, or in decimal degrees.


----------



## village (Feb 9, 2019)

*co ordinates*

hi

i have had this problem try boulter.com gps just put your co ordinates in see the results that suit you it even shows google map where it is


----------



## bartman (Feb 9, 2019)

helen262 said:


> Only £14 from eBay just type in France camping car



Only £8.50 from AbeBooks


----------



## TJBi (Feb 10, 2019)

GinaRon said:


> <snip>   We did enjoy the trip, but beware with the aires book - a lot of the aires are no longer open as we discovered.



A good reason for using an online database such as CAMPINGCAR-INFOS


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 11, 2019)

bartman said:


> Only £8.50 from AbeBooks



Gone.  Now available at £14.99


----------

